# Only one



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

If you could have ONLY ONE rifle what would it be and why.
Mine would be a Remington 700 in 30-06 with a stainless barrel and composite stock.
Brass, bullets are plentiful almost any powder works and it is has been proven over and over.
Let the fun begin!


----------



## Divide_ed (Dec 16, 2010)

If I could have only one rifle I would cry! but 30-06 is the one


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

wow this is really tough but I think I would have to go back to the good old .243. I mainly just hunt coyotes and deer so its lots of gun for that. I have also heard of guys using the .243 for moose and Elk. I would not personlly chose the .243 for moose or elk but if i could only have one gun and could not switch that would be it. It would be really hard to give up my 300 win mag though haha.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I'm the same old trusty 06, been 40 plus years and never let me down yet.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heck there aint much that I havent taken with a 223 from squriels and rabbits to deer and hogs. I have not had the luck to choose elk and mule deer. But given the choice and it meant eatin or starvin the 30-06 would have to be the choosen caliber though I have never owned one. The 30-30 would be as close as I have gotten. But comman since would dictate 30-06 to me.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ouch. If we're NOT talking end of the world stuff and a lack of resources, I love the ARs too much not to make it that platform, but the issue is caliber related. While I wouldn't want to go smaller than a 308, I don't like the idea of the weight of an AR in that caliber. So even though I don't own one, I might be so inclined to go with a 6.8 SPC or something like that in the AR platform. If that wasn't available, I'd go with an AK. With either of those I can hunt, defend, and find ammo surpluses for each easily.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would have to agree with the rest of you, The .308 win. would be a close second and the third would be 7.62x54R that is right it is a Russian but, the R stands for rimmed. I has been around a long time and is pretty powerful for as old as it is.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

for me if i had to choose on it would be a 45-120 sharps with vernier tang sights shooting a 450grn barnes monolithic bullet. with that rifle i can laod it to take any critter up to and including elephant and i can take out a bad guy at a very very long way lol


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I shudder to even think about only having one rifle. If it ever came to that, probably my .308. Lots of bullet choices, good ballistics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can hardly type thinking of having to give up so many toys, but knowing that this is only hypothetical I would have to go with my '06 as well.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think i'd stick with my 30-06


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

06 in a 700 as well


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Ill take the underrated ruger m77 hawkeye in 308, light weight , 22inch barrel , walnut stock, under 1 inch moa, oh sorry ill stop now got carried away


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm..SS...were you dreaming here ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hmm..SS...were you dreaming here ?


I do believe i was


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nope, I can't do it! It makes my head hurt, trying to choose "Just One"! Utter non-sense......


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I would definitly second the 30-06 and also agree that the 308 would be my second choice. If I was to only chose one there is tons of brass, bullets, powder choices, and loaded ammo availible for these rounds. If I chose a 3rd it would be a 223 only due to the ammount of surplus ammo out there for them.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Rem 700 30-06, for me OOOr a Rem .243 Orrr Rem .270 Or Aw Heck no way I want to choose just One!!!!


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

CO204yoter said:


> for me if i had to choose on it would be a 45-120 sharps


HAHA.....insane!!!! i like it! i shot a 45-120 once and i'll never do it again...rattled my brain for a week! i have a 45-70 sharps that i shoot all the time...and i give serious props for the guys hammering out the 120s...they're sweet...but heavy on the BANG!

good pick though!


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll take any of them as long as it's a Remington 700. I think the 308 is a viable option. The short action making it a little quicker an compact. I like the 300 win mag alot though for that extra bit of umph from a 30 cal. I think whatever it was I would have to stick with a 30 cal cartridge


----------

